# CitiKitty or Doogie's Litter Kwitter?



## timmyh (Feb 26, 2008)

They are both cat toilet training devices available online. Has anyone tried them before? Im looking to train my 4 year old cat. Thanks!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Nope-can't say i have,sorry


----------



## Samface (Feb 27, 2008)

I've tried both - citikitty is a thin plastic dish (like a disposable party plate) that sits on the toilet and you need to cut holes in it with scissors. My puss hated it and wouldn't go near it after I cut a hole. It was sharp at the edges like she would cut herself and was unstable. It's a lot of money for something you could make yourself out of a pizza box. 

I got a litter kwitter from a pet shop (in London) and it is really solid and it has pieces you can put in and take out if your cat needs to go back to earlier stages (mine did). It's really simple and the DVD it comes with shows you what to do so you don't stuff it up. It took about 10 weeks (they say 8). Now sammy uses the toilet all the time and never misses and it's great. Suddenly I don't have to think about litter, cat poo or air freshener!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds good-might check them out


----------



## ulu12 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ever tried the CatSeat?


----------



## timmyh (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks samface! I just couldnt resist the videos on litter kwitter and went out to get one. Hope my 4.5 year old tabby can be one of those success stories.


----------

